# Schaltgruppe Shimano Deore LX 580 / 581 neuwertig 100 Euro



## bobe (5. Februar 2011)

Shimano DEORE LX Schaltgruppe komplett !!!


- Shimano LX Schaltwerk RD-M581

- Umwerfer Shimano LX Umwerfer FD-M 581

- Shimano Schalthebel Deore LX SL-M580 9-fach Shifter (rechts + links)

- Shimano LX Kurbel FC-M580 Kurbellänge 175mm + Hollowtech2 Innenlager

- eine passende 9-fach Kette


mehr Fotos in der Auktion


----------

